# help to choose one camera



## dom (Aug 6, 2012)

hi, i'm new to the forum, sorry for my bad English.
i am very confused in which camera to choose. im convinced between the cameras i can access in where i live the *Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38* is the best option,
i'm looking for something to do macro photography, architecture photography in day and night. i found a lot of pictures made with that camera and i was convinced.
but having this other options im not so sure. maybe you can help me out decide? 

here i have a link with all the cameras compared, with all their respective specs.

keep in mind this are my only options, i cant access any other product. thanks for any advice

im case the link doesnt work:

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know why you wanna buy an *outdated, discontinued models* when there are plenty of good cameras available. What do you mean by "access"? In fact, most of the people can't "access" (find) the cameras you shortlisted (except one or two).

The chart shows cameras ranges from compact travel zoom to DSLR. Actually what you want?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

tell your budget and we will suggest


----------



## dom (Aug 7, 2012)

nac said:


> I don't know why you wanna buy an *outdated, discontinued models* when there are plenty of good cameras available. What do you mean by "access"? In fact, most of the people can't "access" (find) the cameras you shortlisted (except one or two).
> 
> The chart shows cameras ranges from compact travel zoom to DSLR. Actually what you want?



hi sorry for the late reply, i live in a country where i cant buy cameras on amazon or ebay, some of the cameras on the list are new from different stores and others are used cameras that were bought overseas.
that's why they are very random, but all of them are in the range of what i can afford. 
and i was looking for any advice in which of those have a bigger flexibility in terms of having to take architecture photos night and day, and macro photography. 

the size or having lenses or having something compact doesn't matter to me, i care more about whats the quality of the picture.
i only have those cameras available to choose from. but i understand there are a lot of better options out there. 

*which one would you says tops the rest and which one would you say goes in second.*
*thanks for the reply.*


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2012)

Okie...

If your priority is high on image quality, it's obvious that 1000D is the best in the lot. But you will need different lenses...

I would pick one of the four cameras mentioned below.

1000D - DSLR camera, best in the lot in terms of IQ. You will need different lenses to shoot
FZ35/FZ38 and SX20 - Bridge cameras, equally good. It's a matter of priorities...
TZ20/ZS10 - Compact Travel Zoom, feature filled camera.

Can you please give us little more information on these cameras?
used/new, warranty included or not, accessories included in the bundle, 

1000D - what lens included?
FZ35/FZ38
SX20
TZ20/ZS10

Just out of curiosity I am asking you this...
What's the country you live in?
And what's the price of these cameras (I mean what's your budget?)?


----------



## dom (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks for the reply.
im from uruguay, the prices here are ridiculous, $500 is my budget.

new cameras with warranty:
the canon 1000D with the standard 18-55 lens = $1100
the FZ35/FZ38  = $720
the TZ20/ZS10 = $400

and used cameras:
the canon 1000D with the standard 18-55 lens = $500 dols (three options: 60, 3500, 10000 shots taken, between 6 months and a year and a half used)
the FZ35/FZ38 its around = $400 dols  (a year and a half used)

none of them have warranty because usually they are bought cheaper from the united states.
im thinking between those two, being the canon 1000d the best invention considering the price new vs used.

do you have any advice in testing that type of camera when is used?



nac said:


> Okie...
> 
> If your priority is high on image quality, it's obvious that 1000D is the best in the lot. But you will need different lenses...
> 
> ...


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2012)

Quoted price is in US dollars????


----------



## dom (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah is crazy, i cant even imagine what i can buy with 1100 dollars there. probably a very good camera. and that camera here would probably cost 3000 dollars.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2012)

More than double the market price... toooooo much... It's like buying something rare and unique...

No warranty and a second hand product but still costs more than a brand new camera. 

I don't know why you can't buy from Amazon or ebay. Both of 'em ships to Uruguay... Check it...


----------



## dom (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah but the taxes boost the prices to 1100 dollars and sometimes the people on the airport "looses" the merchandise and you have to brave them even more money to "find it".
is so much fun to buy from overseas here 
luckily i found yesterday a guy who only used the camera with 60 shots and its practically new. but still is always 100 times better to have warranty and a brand new product.
im going to check now that you mention what the price would it be if i bought it from amazon.

well i checked: taxes are 85% (ridiculous) plus the shipping which are probably 50 dollars, that would be a cannon 1000d at 515 dollars in amazon = around 1000 dollars.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2012)

Almost all the models you shortlisted are discontinued models... Better look for the latest models. FZ150 costs USD 440 in amazon (+ Shipping cost). Amazon mentions that they are shipping to your country but you have to check whether that particular product is shipping to your country or not. 

If buying from overseas is a big head ache, you can better stick with the old ones.

U$ S <<< what currency is this? Uruguayan Peso or US Dollar... Both the currency uses same symbol...

I really wonder why so much price difference in your place...

If you are ready to spend money on lenses in future, you can go ahead and buy 1000D. If you FZ35/FZ38 is for you.


----------



## dom (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah, is very stressful having to bring products from overseas, but thank you for your time and advices

im convinced to get the cannon 1000d, 
yeah the currency in pesos is $, and U$S means united states dollars. the trade is: $ 21.15 (pesos) = U$S 1 dollar.

well here they try to discourage import and encourage local and regional markets, also there are a lot of taxes because is a socialist country meaning public healthcare, public education and lots of programs that help the poor.
(not trying to get political lol)

the good thing with the cannon is that i can invest in lenses in the future, and then if i have money someday (5 years) get an more expensive camera


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2012)

It's a good thing to protect local industries/business. I just checked your local Canon distributor's site... Yeah, they are still selling discontinued models.


----------

